# Fiat Commercial



## MA-Caver (Nov 17, 2011)

NSFW... well not exactly because it'll make you laugh out loud! (honestly it's safe... kinda... whatever just watch it!). 


[yt]cpi2IAec9Ho[/yt]


----------



## Sukerkin (Nov 18, 2011)

Brilliant!  And a lovely little car too - not very practical but great for chucking about country lanes.


----------



## Steve (Nov 18, 2011)

I shared this a couple days ago on my facebook page.  Great commercial.  Cute car, but marketing it to men isn't going to work.  It's a cute, fun looking car to drive, but it's most definitely not a car most men would choose to own, no matter how sexy the commercial.


----------



## MA-Caver (Nov 18, 2011)

Steve said:


> I shared this a couple days ago on my facebook page.  Great commercial.  Cute car, but marketing it to men isn't going to work.  It's a cute, fun looking car to drive, but it's most definitely not a car most men would choose to own, no matter how sexy the commercial.


 I'd buy it... provide that gal came with it as an accessory.. :fanboy: I mean she slaps you silly then makes up for it by causing you to go duhhhh... oh geez. 

Suke, I'm going to have to try and find my way across the pond and go tooling about with you just to see what "chucking about country lanes" is all about.


----------



## Sukerkin (Nov 18, 2011)

MA-Caver said:


> I'd buy it... provide that gal came with it as an accessory.. :fanboy: I mean she slaps you silly then makes up for it by causing you to go duhhhh... oh geez.



There is also the fact that there is a audience who would love to buy into the cachet of being a gorgeous seductress - it's not just men who buy cars for image after all .



MA-Caver said:


> Suke, I'm going to have to try and find my way across the pond and go tooling about with you just to see what "chucking about country lanes" is all about.



Think along the lines of Gran Turismo pace between the hedgerows on roads barely wider than the car :lol:.  I have done some adventurous driving like that in a Camero before now ... which was exciting ... but I reckon I'm far too aware of my own mortality (and that of others coming the other way) these days to repeat the experience.


----------

